# DAS Sommergemüse zu (fast) allen Fischrezepten



## Thomas9904 (10. August 2017)

Redaktionell







*DAS Sommergemüse zu (fast) allen Fischrezepten​*
Auch wenns gerade kalt draussen ist und regnet - am einkaufen sieht man, es ist dennoch Sommer. 

Paprika, Aubergine, Zucchini sind reif, dazu Zwiebel und Tomaten (die ich auch im Sommer aus der Dose nehme, seit meine Mutter gestorben ist und ich keine Gartentomaten mehr bekomme)..

Dazu Salz, Zucker, Pfeffermühle, Knoblauch, Cayenne - oder ETWAS Chili, darf nicht zu scharf sein - und ne Menge Kräuter (Rosmarin und Thymian MUSS); dazu passt auch weiter Majoran, Oregano, WENIG Liebstöckel, Petersilie 

Damit gehts dann schon los, eine schnelle und leckere Ratatouille zu zubereiten:





Putzen:





Schneiden:





Olivenöl heiss werden lassen:





NACHEINANDER anbraten (HEISS, nicht dünsten) : Zwiebel, Paprika, Aubergine, Zucchini





Zuerst Kräuter dazu geben und kurz im Öl mit anschwitzen, dann Tomaten dazu.





Schmoren lassen






Heiss und Mahlzeit


----------



## Franky (10. August 2017)

*AW: DAS Sommergemüse zu (fast) allen Fischrezepten*

Ratatatatatouille ist immer wat feines :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. August 2017)

*AW: DAS Sommergemüse zu (fast) allen Fischrezepten*

PS: 
Tipp:
Ich lass das nach zugeben von den Tomaten nur ca. 5 Min. schmoren, dann auskühlen lassen. Am nächsten Tag nochmal aufkochen und wieder abkühlen lassen, dass gleiche am dritten Tag..

So verbinden sich schön alle Aromen, ohne, dass es matschig wird, ab dem 3. Tag kann man dann immer portionsweise in Pfanne oder Topf heissmachen...


----------



## Kochtopf (10. August 2017)

*AW: DAS Sommergemüse zu (fast) allen Fischrezepten*

Großes Damentennis, Danke! Ich habe beim Threadtitel sofort an Steak gedacht, aber dein Ratatatatouille sieht sehr gut aus!


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. August 2017)

*AW: DAS Sommergemüse zu (fast) allen Fischrezepten*

Das find ich zumindest auch geil zu Steak!!

Und zu allem Fisch, gebraten, gebacken, gedünstet etc., wo man keine eigene Soße dazu hat.

Und ob mit Reis, Kartoffeln, Nudel, Schbädsle - passt alles!


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. August 2017)

*AW: DAS Sommergemüse zu (fast) allen Fischrezepten*

Ratatouille mit gebratenem Dorsch und Schbädsle - ein Träumchen!

;-))


----------



## Franky (10. August 2017)

*AW: DAS Sommergemüse zu (fast) allen Fischrezepten*

Gebratenes Fischfilet mit Ratata.... ist auch bei uns hier sehr hoch im Kurs! Am besten "Low-Carb" (und no-carp )


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. August 2017)

*AW: DAS Sommergemüse zu (fast) allen Fischrezepten*

ausgebackene Karpfennuggets mit roter Aioli passen aber auch klasse zum Ratatouille..
Sauerteig - Baguette dazu..

Und Carb eh (am beschde in Schbädslesform ;-)) )


----------



## Franky (10. August 2017)

*AW: DAS Sommergemüse zu (fast) allen Fischrezepten*

rote Alli Olli?? Rode Bede oder Schülli?


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. August 2017)

*AW: DAS Sommergemüse zu (fast) allen Fischrezepten*

Knoblauchmayo mit Tomatenpaste >> rote Aioli


----------



## Franky (10. August 2017)

*AW: DAS Sommergemüse zu (fast) allen Fischrezepten*

Hmmm... Klingt gut, wird getestet!


----------



## Kolja Kreder (13. August 2017)

*AW: DAS Sommergemüse zu (fast) allen Fischrezepten*

Ratatouille gehört zu meiner Lieblingsgemüsebeilage. Allerdings bin ich in meiner Familie damit der einzige. Aus diesem Grunde ist es bei mir eigentlich immer ein 1,2,3 Tage- Ratatouille. 

Ein paar Dinge mache ich noch anders. Zum einen verwende ich statt Zucker Honig. Das mache ich beim Kochen meistens so. Es kann Einbildung sein, aber ich meine, die Sache wird dann runder. Eine weitere Änderung ist, dass ich eigentlich immer die Kräutermischung "Kräuter der Provence" nehme. Da ich die harte Schale der Auberginen nicht mag, verwende ich sie geschält und "zerschmore" die Auberginen Stücke fast vollständig. Dies gibt mir dann die Bindung. Nachdem ich das Gemüse angebraten habe lösche ich mit Weißwein ab. 

Das schöne an Ratatouille ist, dass es nicht das "eine Rezept" gibt. Es ist klassische französische Hausmannskost vom Lande. Das macht auch in Frankreich jeder anders.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. August 2017)

*AW: DAS Sommergemüse zu (fast) allen Fischrezepten*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Das schöne an Ratatouille ist, dass es nicht das "eine Rezept" gibt. Es ist klassische französische Hausmannskost vom Lande. Das macht auch in Frankreich jeder anders.


RICHTIG!!!

Daher ruhig weitere Varianten her..


----------



## Brillendorsch (13. August 2017)

*AW: DAS Sommergemüse zu (fast) allen Fischrezepten*

ohne Aubergine, Scharlotten statt Ziebeln und wie Kolja Honig statt Zucker.
Knoblauch ist muss


----------



## Brillendorsch (13. August 2017)

*AW: DAS Sommergemüse zu (fast) allen Fischrezepten*

ach so, ich lösche nicht mit Wein ab, sondern mit Fond.
Soll das Gemüse zu Fisch gereicht werden > Fischfond, Zu Rind > Rindsfond usw.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. August 2017)

*AW: DAS Sommergemüse zu (fast) allen Fischrezepten*

was ihr alle am löschen seid - mit genügen die Tomaten - will ja keine Suppe, sondern Gemüse ;-))

Löschen tu ich am liebsten mit Bier beim Ratatouille kochen - den Duuurschd vom Koch ;-)))


----------



## Brillendorsch (13. August 2017)

*AW: DAS Sommergemüse zu (fast) allen Fischrezepten*

Tomaten kommen erst rein, wenn das Ratatouille fertig ist, nur 1-2min. erhitzt.
und bei 2-3 Esslöffeln Fond hab ich längst keine Suppe, aber der löst mir die Röstaromen und geben einen besonderen Kick


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. August 2017)

*AW: DAS Sommergemüse zu (fast) allen Fischrezepten*

auch ein Argument, wenn man die Tomaten nicht zerkocht will...

Ich mag ja aber gerade das verbinden der Aromen über das längere schmoren (daher auch die "groben" Stücke bei mir) mit 3 mal auf kochen die Tage danach.

Da Tomate mit ran von Anfang an (für mich)..


----------



## Brillendorsch (13. August 2017)

*AW: DAS Sommergemüse zu (fast) allen Fischrezepten*

ich mag keinen Matsch, deswegen auch keine Auberginen.
Grobe Stücke verwende ich auch und feinstes Olivenöl aus Istrien (unschwäbisch)


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. August 2017)

*AW: DAS Sommergemüse zu (fast) allen Fischrezepten*



> unschwäbisch


Prasser!
;-)))))

(koin Schwoob schbard beim Essa, högschdens bei dr Frau...)


----------



## Brillendorsch (13. August 2017)

*AW: DAS Sommergemüse zu (fast) allen Fischrezepten*

na ja, das Öl würde ich in Deutschland auch nicht kaufen (ab 38,-Euro / L)
bring ich immer aus Istrien mit für umgerechnet 10,- direkt vom Bauer, den ich sehr gut kenne


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. August 2017)

*AW: DAS Sommergemüse zu (fast) allen Fischrezepten*

Anderes Thema, Olivenöl in D kaufen ist echte Glückssache, vor allem wenn man weiss, wie schnell das schlechter wird (man sollte eigentlich kein vorjähriges verwenden, und wenn kaufen, nur in Farbflaschen oder Blechkanistern, nur Händler, bei dem man weiss, dass er entsprechend umschlägt und nix auf Halde liegen bleibt)......

Da sind Supermarkteigenhausmarken oft nicht die schlechteste Wahl, weil die viel umschlagen und daher meist frisch(er).....


----------



## Brillendorsch (13. August 2017)

*AW: DAS Sommergemüse zu (fast) allen Fischrezepten*

im Okt. helfe ich 2 Tage bei der Ernte .
ich bekomm Öl frisch aus der Presse. diesmal kostenlos


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. August 2017)

*AW: DAS Sommergemüse zu (fast) allen Fischrezepten*

Toppp!!!!!

Neidisch (aufs Öl, net auf die Arbeit ) ;-))


----------



## rippi (13. August 2017)

*AW: DAS Sommergemüse zu (fast) allen Fischrezepten*

Spargel ist viel besser, um welches Gemüse geht es überhaupt?


----------

